# Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit zu langsam

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Fileserver, wenn ich eine Datei von ihm auf meinem Desktop übertragen will, dann braucht er recht lange und erreicht gerade mal eine geschwindigkeit von 10-25 Mbits, obwohl es eine 10/100 Mbit Karte ist und sie im 100 Mbit Full Duplex Modus läuft. Ich habe das ganze über einen Switch laufen, da mir mein Crossover Kabel kaputt gegangen ist, kann es vielleicht hier dran liegen ? was ich allerdings nicht glaube, denn mit Linux habe ich letztes, per apache und wget eine Übertragungsrate von 95-100 Mbit hinbekommen, ebenso bei dem Versuch über einen Samba-Share Daten zu übertragen, einzig im Konqueror sank die Leistung wieder ab, versuche ich allerdings mit dem Internet Explorer auf den Apache zuzugreifen sind es wieder nur 10-25 Mbit die zur Verfügung stehen, komisch die ganze sache.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja irgendwelche tips für mich.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Also habe ein wenig getestet, es liegt nicht am verwendeten Vierenscanner und auch nicht an falsch eingestellter MTU, ich bin echt ratlos was dies betrifft.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Der Switch kann es auch nicht sein, teste es gerade mit einem Cross Over Kabel und erreiche den selben durchsatz, also ca. 14-20 Mbit.

CoS24

----------

## firefly

sicher das du nicht MBit mit Mbyte verwechselst?

bzw. wie hast du die geschwindigkeit gemessen?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Die Geschwindigkeit wird von Vista angezeigt und liegt bei 200 KB/s bis zu 2,4 MB/s, wie gesagt in der Linux Konsole erreichte ich bis zu 9,5 MB/s, also denke ich das es ein Windows Problem ist.

CoS24

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

es ist ein generelles Problem von Windows, dass im "Taskmanager" der Durchsatz nicht einmal annähernd an die theoretischen Werte herankommt beim Kopieren von Dateien.

Meine Vermutung liegt in der saumäßigen Programmierarbeit am TCP/IP Stack und an dem wirklich grottenschlechten SMB/CIFS Protokoll. Das mit dem TCP/IP Stack kann man übrigens nachverfolgen, wenn man versucht mal was via WinScp auf eine Linuxmaschine zu kopieren. Da ist der Datendurchsatz genauso schlocht wie bei SMB/CIFS. Wenn du von der gleichen Maschine jedoch mit Linux etwas via scp kopierst, kann du damit rechnen, dass du relativ nahe an den theoretisch maximalen Transferdurchsatz kommst.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## think4urs11

Laufen die Karten im Autonegotiation-Modus oder sind beide Seiten fix auf 100MBit fullduplex eingestellt?

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Das mit dem TCP/IP Stack kann man übrigens nachverfolgen, wenn man versucht mal was via WinScp auf eine Linuxmaschine zu kopieren.

 

Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen; WinSCP ist (nett gesagt) schlicht nicht gerade auf Geschwindigkeit optimiert; mittels Putty/PSCP geht da i.d.R. deutlich mehr. Ein anderes 'glorreiches' Beispiel ist Filezilla. Das hat aber nichts mit dem IP-Stack von Windows zu tun.

----------

## ConiKost

Also bei mir ist auch Samba und SCP lahm ...  :Sad: 

Wenn ich per Samba was unter Windows kopiere so erreiche ich im Schnitt 2-2.5MB/s.

Per FTP erreiche ich knapp 6 MB/s ...

SCP kommt bei mir nie über 1MB/s raus.

----------

## dakjo

Naja also hier mal meine Messergebnisse:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 100Mbit:
> 
> ~ $ scp SERVER:~/KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-DE.iso tmp/
> ...

 

Wobei auf dem SERVER gerade nen samba/pdc mit 120 Usern läuft und noch 4 Vmwares ........ (eine als Terminalserver mit 20 Usern).

Daher nur die 33MB/s.

----------

## netbui

Hallo,

 ich habe einen Fileserver (Athlon 3000+) und einen VDR (PII @ 450 MHz) zu Hause in einem 100 Mbit Netzwerk laufen. Mit Samba erreiche kaum Geschwindigkeiten höher als 2,5 Mb/s, mit NFS komme ich ziemlich genau an die 10 Mb/s. Zumindest der Athlon sollte genügend Power haben (es ist wirklich nur ein Fileserver - sonst läuft nichts darauf und mit 1500 Mb Ram hat er mehr als genug Cache) um auch mit Samba mehr zu liefern, aber es klappt nicht.

Warum benutzt Du nicht einfach NFS? Das geht doch auch unter Windoofs.Last edited by netbui on Thu May 31, 2007 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Zu Samba noch hier: http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/speed.html

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Er läuft auf Auto Neogation, aber ich weiß das der Switch automatisch 100 FD Konfiguriert.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt mal nem Apache Server das Verzeichnis von dem Fileserver als Document root gegeben, das selbe Problem, er lädt maximal mit 2,4 MB/s nicht schneller, scheint ein Windows Problem zu sein, aber welche einstellungen könnte man bei Vista vornehmen damit es fluppt ?

CoS24

----------

## dakjo

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt mal nem Apache Server das Verzeichnis von dem Fileserver als Document root gegeben, das selbe Problem, er lädt maximal mit 2,4 MB/s nicht schneller, scheint ein Windows Problem zu sein, aber welche einstellungen könnte man bei Vista vornehmen damit es fluppt ?
> 
> CoS24

 

mkfs.ext3 /dev/DEINE_VISTA_PARTITION

----------

## ConiKost

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   Habe jetzt mal nem Apache Server das Verzeichnis von dem Fileserver als Document root gegeben, das selbe Problem, er lädt maximal mit 2,4 MB/s nicht schneller, scheint ein Windows Problem zu sein, aber welche einstellungen könnte man bei Vista vornehmen damit es fluppt ?
> 
> CoS24 
> 
> mkfs.ext3 /dev/DEINE_VISTA_PARTITION

 

Soll das jetzt lustig sein? :rolleyes: ...

----------

## netbui

Also, ich finde das durchaus lustig   :Laughing: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich benutze aber lieber reiser4 hab ich jetzt ein Problem ?  :Very Happy: 

Weiß aber wirklich nicht mehr weiter XP hat die selben Probleme.

Nur Linux scheint es irgendwie hinzubekommen, jedenfalls in der Konsole.

CoS24

P.S. Sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe, hatte seit kurz vor dem WE kein Internet mehr.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Sehr Merkwürdig, jetzt benutze ich ein Crossover Kabel, Serverseitig habe ich auf 100FD gestellt und Clientseitig auf Autoneogation, jetzt bei kleineren Dateien geht er hoch auf 7,1-9,4, also einen normalen Durchsatz, auch bei größeren Dateien (So 1 GB und drüber) überträgt er anfangs so schnell, nur nach einiger Zeit (Nach ein paar Hundert MB) bricht er wieder auf 1,1-1,7 zusammen. Finde das sehr komisch, weiß wirklich niemand woran es liegen könnte ?

CoS24

P.S. Wenn ich den Client (Desktop) auf 100FD stelle zeigt er zwar die Samba Shares an aber eine Dateiübertragung ist so gut wie unmöglich, scheint sich irgendwie aufzuhängen.

----------

## sewulba

Mein Tipp wäre mal mit 'top' zu sehen wieviel Auslastung Deine CPU hat auf dem Server. Mit 'iptraf' den reellen Datenmdurchsatz auf Sambamaschine messen.

Das Effektivste wäre es aber der MS-Krankheit abzuschwören. Bin nur noch beruflich MS-Gebunden. Aber daran arbeite ich gerade das zu ändern!

----------

## think4urs11

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Sehr Merkwürdig, jetzt benutze ich ein Crossover Kabel, Serverseitig habe ich auf 100FD gestellt und Clientseitig auf Autoneogation

 

Keine gute Idee!

Stell beide entweder (fix) auf 100MBit fullduplex (100FD) oder beide auf Autoneg - Mischformen sind grundsätzlich Schrott.

Auch wenn dein Switch grundsätzlich mit Autoneg klarkommt würde ich trotzdem alle Rechner auf 100FD einstellen, dadurch sind schon so manch seltsame Phänomene im Netz verschwunden.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Wie gesagt wenn ich den Desktop auf 100FD stelle, kann ich zwar noch aufs Netzwerk zugreifen, durch die Ordner Browsen und so, aber wenn ich versuche etwas zu kopieren scheint er sich in einer Endlosschleife aufzuhängen, komisch das ganze.

Die CPU Auslastung auf dem Server, das werde ich mal testen.

[OT]Und ich würde ja Windows abschwören, wenn die Ati Treiber vernünftig laufen würden und wine meine Spiele (Habe nunmal ab und an gerne eines) vollständig unterstützt. Bei den Ati-Treibern muss ich mich momentan mit den 8.32.5 begnügen, da sich alle höheren Versionen bei mir aufhängen, habe schon bei jedem Treiber ein Linux Driver Feedback gemacht und sie darauf hingewiesen, es ist so als würde es vollkommen ignoriert. Auf X.org 7.3 kann ich ja noch Verzichten aber ich würde schon gerne einen neueren Kernel als den 2.6.19-beyond4 benutzen können.[/OT]

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt mal die CPU Auslastung überprüft auch während des Kopierens, keiner der Prozesse auf dem Server kommt über 0.7% der smbd Prozess ist genau bei 0.7%, das einzige was höher geht ist emerge aber das läuft ja nicht ständig.

Habe im moment eine Datenübertragungsrate von ~645 KB/s

Ich hasse es  :Smile: 

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Was muss ich denn genau mit iptraf machen, komme damit net so ganz klar, muss ich das Interface eth1 überwachen oder was soll ich damit ?

CoS24

----------

## cfreak200

Du kannst mit TCP-Flow die Geschwindigkeit bzw. die Menge der Pakete Messen die eine Verbindung aufweist.

Ist warscheinlich etwas genauer um die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zu messen, weil es nichts mit dem Transfer zutun hat.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe iptraf jetzt mal gestartet aber irgendwie komme ich mit der Ausgabe noch nicht so ganz klar, naja muss ich mich mal näher mit beschäftigen, an der Geschwindigkeit hat sich aber immer noch nichts geändert.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Komisch selbst unter Linux bringt er nur so lahme Geschwindigkeiten, verstehe das ganze nicht, das war mal anders, werde mal die Netzwerkkarten tauschen und sehen was passiert.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Selbst bei der anderen Netzwerkkarte, das selbe Problem, ich verzweifele so langsam, benutze schon cifs zum mounten der shares aber nickes hilft.

CoS24

----------

